# Looking for rp partners.



## Ookami life (Sep 17, 2019)

Hello~

I'm currently looking for rp partners. 1on1 rps, since I don't do well in crowds. 
So here are some things you should know about me!.
-I rp almost everything! (Except sci-fi and medieval settings, I just can't get into them, sorry). 
-I like to rp multiple sonas at once in an rp, since it keeps the story going and I have a less chance of getting writers block. 
-i don't mind things getting sexual or romantic, as long as it's paced nicely and I don't feel like you just wanna bone the whole time instead of coming up with a legitimate story.
-im into some hard core stuff (ex, Vote,Gore, drugs, heavy violence), so I'd suggest, letting me know your limits before rping with me, since I don't need to do that sort of thing all of the time. If you're just as messed up and weird as I am, then we can jump right into something random and fun.
-if you want to just chill and do some casual rp with me, that's fine too, we can chat on telegram and be weird. 
- message me about what you want to do and we can exchange character  and telegram info. 

Thanks for reading. ^_^


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Sep 17, 2019)

Ookami life said:


> Hello~
> 
> I'm currently looking for rp partners. 1on1 rps, since I don't do well in crowds.
> So here are some things you should know about me!.
> ...


I’m up for it.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Sep 17, 2019)

Questions!

Whaddya want/prefer it to be about since almost anything is fine by you, and do you have Discord?


----------



## Ookami life (Sep 18, 2019)

Nate/Satsuki said:


> I’m up for it.


Cool. I'm mainly on telegram, so you can message me there and we can talk more. 
@kuroichou.

I also have discord, but I'm hardly ever on it.


----------



## Ookami life (Sep 18, 2019)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> Questions!
> 
> Whaddya want/prefer it to be about since almost anything is fine by you, and do you have Discord?


I do have discord and I'm willing to rp there, but I'm mostly on telegram and Discord tends to go under my radar.

Also, I'm not entirely sure about what I'd like it to be about, since I guess right now, I'm just looking for something casual and see where it goes from there, but I'm open to suggestions.


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Sep 18, 2019)

Ookami life said:


> Cool. I'm mainly on telegram, so you can message me there and we can talk more.
> @kuroichou.
> 
> I also have discord, but I'm hardly ever on it.


That’s fine. I don’t really use Discord in the first place.


----------



## Ookami life (Sep 18, 2019)

Nate/Satsuki said:


> That’s fine. I don’t really use Discord in the first place.


Awesome sauce, I look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## Guardian135 (Sep 18, 2019)

I could certainly be interested. Feel free to ping me if you're still looking.


----------



## Battle Foxxo (Sep 18, 2019)

I'm curious as well, wouldn't hurt


----------



## Ookami life (Sep 18, 2019)

Guardian135 said:


> I could certainly be interested. Feel free to ping me if you're still looking.


You can message me on telegram @Kuroichou.

We can talk more there.


----------



## Guardian135 (Sep 18, 2019)

Ookami life said:


> You can message me on telegram @Kuroichou.
> 
> We can talk more there.



I don't actually have telegram.


----------



## Ookami life (Sep 18, 2019)

Guardian135 said:


> I don't actually have telegram.


Oh! Where do you rp?


----------



## Guardian135 (Sep 18, 2019)

Usually Discord.


----------



## Ookami life (Sep 18, 2019)

Guardian135 said:


> Usually Discord.


Oh ok, then just send me your discord name thing and I'll add you.


----------



## edgelorddino (Sep 18, 2019)

definitely interested in this, only thing is i don’t use telegram just cause im not too keen with it. through i do have a discord and google hangout if you’d prefer something different.


----------



## Ookami life (Sep 18, 2019)

edgelorddino said:


> definitely interested in this, only thing is i don’t use telegram just cause im not too keen with it. through i do have a discord and google hangout if you’d prefer something different.


I can do discord, just send me your info.


----------



## Ookami life (Sep 18, 2019)

Battle Foxxo said:


> I'm curious as well, wouldn't hurt


Just send me your info ^_^


----------



## Mysticstar Moonrise (Sep 18, 2019)

Ookami life said:


> Hello~
> 
> I'm currently looking for rp partners. 1on1 rps, since I don't do well in crowds.
> So here are some things you should know about me!.
> ...


i wouldnt mind role playing with you! do you have Discord if so DM me and id be happy to rp


----------



## Raever (Sep 18, 2019)

Hey there, I'm down to RP if you're still looking for partners to write with.


----------



## edgelorddino (Sep 18, 2019)

i shot you a message, looking forward to potentially work something out. :0


----------



## Ookami life (Sep 18, 2019)

Raever said:


> Hey there, I'm down to RP if you're still looking for partners to write with.


Yeah, totally, I rp on telegram and Discord now I guess. But feel free to send me your info!


----------



## Raever (Sep 18, 2019)

Ookami life said:


> Yeah, totally, I rp on telegram and Discord now I guess. But feel free to send me your info!



Now you guess? What solid conviction. x3
Anyhow, I'll send you both. <3


----------



## Ookami life (Sep 18, 2019)

Raever said:


> Now you guess? What solid conviction. x3
> Anyhow, I'll send you both. <3


Lol I just never knew people roleplayed on discord, so I'm new to this.


----------



## Raever (Sep 18, 2019)

Ookami life said:


> Lol I just never knew people roleplayed on discord, so I'm new to this.



Oh no worries. 
I'm new to it all as well.
I'm used to forum play-by-post roleplay, but not a lot of furry based forum roleplay exist so here I am.


----------



## Flame ZaFoxy (Sep 25, 2019)

Are you still looking for rpers? I'd love to possibily discuss ideas with you over discord if you're interested.


----------



## Andie (Sep 25, 2019)

Ookami life said:


> Hello~
> 
> I'm currently looking for rp partners. 1on1 rps, since I don't do well in crowds.
> So here are some things you should know about me!.
> ...



I love to RP! I would like to be your partner cx


----------



## Ookami life (Sep 25, 2019)

Flame ZaFoxy said:


> Are you still looking for rpers? I'd love to possibily discuss ideas with you over discord if you're interested.


Yeah, I'm still looking, feel free to send me your discord info


----------



## Ookami life (Sep 25, 2019)

Andie said:


> I love to RP! I would like to be your partner cx


You can send me either your discord or telegram and we can go over a story.


----------



## Andie (Sep 25, 2019)

Ookami life said:


> You can send me either your discord or telegram and we can go over a story.



My telegram is @randie_andie


----------



## Flame ZaFoxy (Sep 26, 2019)

Discord:Axel Redtail #9250
(I primarily use Discord but I can be active on telegram too)
Telegram@AnotherFluffyFox


----------



## Ookami life (Sep 26, 2019)

Flame ZaFoxy said:


> Discord:Axel Redtail #9250
> (I primarily use Discord but I can be active on telegram too)
> Telegram@AnotherFluffyFox


Your user name on discord isn't working.


----------



## Flame ZaFoxy (Sep 26, 2019)

Did you space Axel and Redtail apart? If you want, I could make a small screenshot of it


----------



## Battle Foxxo (Sep 26, 2019)

Ookami life said:


> Hello~
> 
> I'm currently looking for rp partners. 1on1 rps, since I don't do well in crowds.
> So here are some things you should know about me!.
> ...


i got an idea if you wanna try. i prefer discord due to the ease of like, organizing ideas and such. unless you can do the same on telegram (i dont use it much)


----------



## Atreyu Dreadfang (Sep 27, 2019)

Id like to be casual rp partners on telegram if you dont mind wolf/dragon hybrids


----------



## Flame ZaFoxy (Sep 27, 2019)

Sure! It'd be nice to have a good change of pace from the usual nsfw aspect ^^


----------



## darkemberwolf430 (Oct 11, 2019)

Hey ookami sent ya a message in telegram sorry for not responding here first


----------

